# Tinboats.net



## Zman (Dec 5, 2006)

Nice site guys. Lookin forward to watching it grow!


----------



## Jim (Dec 5, 2006)

Thanks!
I hope it grows too  . If you have any suggestions for improvement feel free to let me know! I have many plans for this site, Im trying to make it more than just a regular type forum. I want the "little" guy to get a chance to contribute also.

Jim


----------



## dampeoples (Dec 5, 2006)

Big Jim,
There are a lot of Jon Boat only clubs in this area, I've got a list of the one's I know about here, that can be something that might be of interest to the folks that visit.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 12, 2006)

Looks like the new place to be - so here I am.

DamPeoples gave me the heads up on this place, so I thought i would help you get things moving.

Now, were is that free beer?


----------



## Jim (Dec 13, 2006)

esquired said:


> Looks like the new place to be - so here I am.
> 
> DamPeoples gave me the heads up on this place, so I thought i would help you get things moving.
> 
> Now, were is that free beer?




Thanks for joining! 

Free beer sounds good (Ice cold on a hot summer day, pool side with the grill going....can you tell it's winter here  )

Check back from time to time when things really start rolling, there are some cool things in the works down the pipeline. 

Im talking real lure/bait giveaways and Member bait reviews. Also feel free to create an album and upload your boat/fishing pics.

Thanks again,
Jim


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 27, 2007)

Hey guys. Nice site. I look forward to shootin the bull with you all.


----------



## Jim (Jan 27, 2007)

BRYCE said:


> Hey guys. Nice site. I look forward to shootin the bull with you all.



Welcome Bryce,
Thanks for joining! As one of the "Pioneers" of this site, I hope you find it a cool place to "hang" and "share"

Stay tuned for some cool things to come.

I promise you guys this site is going to be different than the rest.

Ever evolving but different!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 16, 2013)

Remember the days when all new members got a free beer - that was a crazy time!


----------



## bcritch (Jan 16, 2013)

Captain Ahab said:


> Remember the days when all new members got a free beer - that was a crazy time!



I got a tinboats coffee mug


----------



## parkerdog (Jan 17, 2013)

Still looking for the first post?


----------



## Jim (Jan 17, 2013)

If Ahab resurrects another old post I am going to ban him.


----------



## SevenPin (Jan 17, 2013)

bcritch said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> > Remember the days when all new members got a free beer - that was a crazy time!
> ...



Are the coffee mugs still available? Or have they been gone a long time?

Thanks.

SevenPin


----------



## Jim (Jan 17, 2013)

SevenPin,
Don't listen to these guys. :lol: There were never any coffee mugs. 

There will be one day, but we need to come up with the design that will stick.


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 17, 2013)

I thought the tinboats welcoming package included a severe beating by Ahab? At least that's what he told me.....


----------



## SevenPin (Jan 17, 2013)

Jim said:


> SevenPin,
> Don't listen to these guys. :lol: There were never any coffee mugs.
> 
> There will be one day, but we need to come up with the design that will stick.



Ha ha, okay Jim. I guess I haven't firgured out who the believable ones are and who aren't (No disrepect to anyone that likes to pull people's chain :lol: ). 

I actually like to little logo on the t-shirt front and think it would look cool on a mug. 

And Capt Ahab -- where's my free beer??? :lol: 

SevenPin


----------



## Jim (Jan 17, 2013)

SevenPin said:


> I actually like to little logo on the t-shirt front and think it would look cool on a mug.
> 
> 
> 
> SevenPin



Good to know!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 17, 2013)

BassAddict has it in his mug........................shot



=D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------

